# How will you be ringing in the new year?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

How will you be ringing in the new year?

Do you go out and celebrate or are you sound asleep when the clock strikes midnight?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My days of going out and getting hammered are a thing of the past. I will be spending it with my two Daughters making some excellent grub, playing games and visiting a neighbor or two.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Family tradition on New Years Eve is to stay home. To many idiots out and about, my "play it safe" odds are better spending a quiet evening with the family. Will turn in at my regular time and awake early as usual to prepare for a great New Years Day. New Years Eve is so overrated.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Family tradition on New Years Eve is to stay home. To many idiots out and about, my "play it safe" odds are better spending a quiet evening with the family. Will turn in at my regular time and awake early as usual to prepare for a great New Years Day. *New Years Eve is so overrated.*


I totally agree. If my Daughters were not with me, I would likely be in bed by 9-10 pm reading a good book.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Option one is dead asleep by 10:00pm

Option two is 1/4 bottle of Makers Mark and dumping two magazines through the AR off the deck at midnight. 

The decision is still pending.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Squatch has a date! 

And yes it's with a female.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> The Squatch has a date!
> 
> And yes it's with a female.


And she is human? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> And she is human? :vs_whistle:


I'm hoping she's an animal. But yes, she's human.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Option one is dead asleep by 10:00pm
> 
> Option two is 1/4 bottle of Makers Mark and dumping two magazines through the AR off the deck at midnight.
> 
> The decision is still pending.


Either way my friend, it will be a great night!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm hoping she's an animal. But yes, she's human.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Oh you nasty man..... eerrr beast...... eerrr squatch


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^^^ That's funny right there! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just me and the dog. I'll probably be right here behind the computer keyboard.

Probably a few adult beverages....

I was a musician for 16 years and in the hospitality industry for 16. Being out and around anywhere on New Year's Eve or around a bunch of people is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The major exciting plan here is staying home. That's our normal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most likely with a couple grandchildren at the house. We never have gone out on new years.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I usually hide during New Years Eve/Day..especially in NYC, good way to get mugged and/or raped

Will quietly have a mug of beer with my wife and kid and stay indoors armed to the teeth

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just asked Mrs Slippy when was the last time we went out for New Years Eve and we both figured it was around 2002 or 2003.

For no other reason since, we have stayed at home. The gates will be locked, we'll grill a ribeye, watch a movie and maybe wait for midnight. A handful of drinks for me, I picked up some Gentlemen Jack this year, and maybe a glass of wine or two for Mrs Slippy.

We can usually hear some fireworks in the distance and are thankful that our Border Collie is old and deaf. She never got used to gunshots or fireworks like the other dogs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The same way I have done it for the past 27 years. And God willing this will be the last time responding to DUI crashes, family disturbances, bar fights and drunks. Next year? Quietly watching at home.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I expect we will "ring" it in the same way we do the other 11 months of the year... What?!?! Are you people Januaryists? Why is January so much more worthy than the other months? February, March, April, May, June, July, August September, October, November and December LIVES MATTER!!!!! You Monthists!!! I'll bet you people hate puppies too!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Since we're exploring Tennessee this week, we'll be visiting Nashville for New Years' Eve. Something different for me


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 33697
> 
> 
> How will you be ringing in the new year?
> ...


Kindly color us as being at home. Too many amateur drunks out on New Years. Thats when all the Church of Christ and Baptists decide to get drunk. It aint very pleasant out there. They do crazy stuff.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> Since we're exploring Tennessee this week, we'll be visiting Nashville for New Years' Eve. Something different for me


Ah. watching the guitar drop! It's a huge party in Nashville on New Year's eve. I envy you TG! I may do that next year instead of sitting at home. Always looked like alot of fun.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Ah. watching the guitar drop! It's a huge party in Nashville on New Year's eve. I envy you TG! I may do that next year instead of sitting at home. Always looked like alot of fun.


I'm usually the one who wants to sit home with my family and their snowbank BBQ with all kinds of crazy Russian and Ukrainian liquor  
This year, it's Nashville haha
I'll try to suppress my hate for crowds, I'm sure it'll be fun. Hope you have a nice New Years', @csi-tech


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I just want a quiet New Year. No fights, no drunk drivers, no crashes and no domestics. It's quiet tonight, maybe it will stay that way. Being Scandinavian I am a big fan of Vodka. I will give it up pretty soon, but until then, I'm a fan.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not done the New Years eve thing in 20 years. My wife of 23 years is an ex cocktail waitress and has no wish to ever partake in that ritual ever again and as I have mentioned, I gave up my professional status some years ago. So, I will grill a couple of steaks, indulge in a few drinks ( A bottle of Knob Creek awaits an opening. ) maybe watch a movie or two. I can watch my neighbors blow fireworks off if I feel a need and I will leave the partying to the amateurs that try to hard on New Years Eve.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sleeping .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quiet, early dinner with friends, then back to someone's house before the nuts come out. Play cards and laugh 'till midnight, then share a champagne toast and kisses and good wishes all around.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Quiet, early dinner with friends, then back to someone's house before the nuts come out. Play cards and laugh 'till midnight, then share a champagne toast and kisses and good wishes all around.


You must be one of them socializing preppers huh? :vs_rocking_banana: Good for you and enjoy the evening ... and be safe!


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

us professional drinkers say at home, all the rookies are out those fools will get you killed . same way we have for the last 20 years. we buy about 3 Lbs of wild caught shrimp, fresh cabbage . fry the shrimp in Zatrans cajin batter, make coleslaw and have a big glass of sweet tea and sit back and get fat.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2016)

In bed by 10, with a book.
Or with someone who has read a book.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We're going to the boats in Shreveport to party like animals and watch the fireworks show on the Red River. We have a room reservation so we don't have to worry about driving. Gonna be a great time!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gritting my teeth and concentrating on breathing techniques as the neighbors blow up their places with fireworks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I expect we will "ring" it in the same way we do the other 11 months of the year... What?!?! Are you people Januaryists? Why is January so much more worthy than the other months? February, March, April, May, June, July, August September, October, November and December LIVES MATTER!!!!! You Monthists!!! I'll bet you people hate puppies too!!!!


I am no Monthist and I appreciate all the months...except September. I'll never forgive that SOB for what it did to me.

And FYI I love puppies. They're delicious!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I am no Monthist and I appreciate all the months...except September. I'll never forgive that SOB for what it did to me.
> 
> And FYI I love puppies. They're delicious!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Depending on breed and how they are prepared.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I am no Monthist and I appreciate all the months...except September. I'll never forgive that SOB for what it did to me.
> 
> And FYI I love puppies. They're delicious!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That's kind of how I feel about Tuesday. I never could get the hang of Tuesday.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Depending on breed and how they are prepared.


With taters.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Olivia Wins...
Deebo will be at the CASA DE DEEBO and will try to stay up for a midnight kiss, would deffinetely have to wake the wife up.
After forty, I just wanna stay home...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I chair the Saturday night meeting of the local Alcoholics Anonymous.
The only difference this Saturday is I will rush home before the amateur drinkers get out on the road. It would be a bitch to be killed by a drunk driver at this point in life.
Then at midnight I'll join the wife out at the stable in case any idiot neighbors fire off guns and spook the horses.
I'm glad this only comes once a year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> That's kind of how I feel about Tuesday. I never could get the hang of Tuesday.


Never got Tuesdays myself. So far from the coming weekend, yet still has the taste of Monday in your mouth.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

But the best part is waking up at sunrise on Sunday with a clear head.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just asked Mrs Slippy when was the last time we went out for New Years Eve and we both figured it was around 2002 or 2003.
> 
> For no other reason since, we have stayed at home. The gates will be locked, we'll grill a ribeye, watch a movie and maybe wait for midnight. A handful of drinks for me, I picked up some Gentlemen Jack this year, and maybe a glass of wine or two for Mrs Slippy.
> 
> We can usually hear some fireworks in the distance and are thankful that our Border Collie is old and deaf. She never got used to gunshots or fireworks like the other dogs.


Sounds like Senor Slippy is setting up some kinda romantic New Years bloomer shucking contest. Hope he has some of the big blues which have not yet reached the expiry date. Keeps us posted. Thanks. Also cook her up a bit pot of hoppin John to have for brunch the next day. This is the recipe I used to try to teach a dumb portugese yankee from Falls River Mass how to cook the stuff. Now it can tend to make yankees and assorted other non Texicans phart like a pack mule..so you might want to Grab a little Beano just to be on the safe side.

This is a copy and paste from an old bbq chat forum. I gave up trying to tweak it any farther. 
Well since it getting close to New Years figger yall gonna be needing a good recipe for Hoppin John..and know yall aint seen this one since last year This makes a bunch so you need to have some pals or palettes to share it with.

Bigwheel's World Famous Top Secret Hoppin John (Revised 12-31-07)

1 1/2-2 lbs dried black eyed peas
2 ham hocks
2 or 3 qts good chicken stock* (Try Better than Bullion from Kroger)
1 large chopped onion
1/2 chopped bell pepper
1 stalk chopped celery
2-4 garlic cloves
1 bay leaf
1 t. thyme
1-2 chopped fresh japs
1 cup Uncle Bens Quick cooking rice
2 T. Cooking Oil
Salt and pepper to taste

Brown up the hocks in the oil in a big stew pot. Add the onions, celery, japs, bell pepper and sautee till the onions turn translucent. Fill the pot about 2/3 full with chicken stock then add the bay leaf, thyme and garlic. Simmer with a lid till the hocks are tender, about 2 hours. Add the peas and simmer till tender..about an hour maybe less. Remove and discard the Bay Leaf. Remove the hocks..cool, skin, chop then return meat to the pot. Add the rice and continue simmering till the rice gets done. Add water or chicken stock anywhere along way if it gets dry. Serve over..under and alongside unsweet cornbread. Have plenty of raw onyawn and Sirrachi sauce (Franks hotsauce works too) to pass on the side. Eat this on New Year's Day and you ghuranteed to have good luck all year.

bigwheel


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes sir @rice paddy daddy, I cant stand the hangovers anymore.
I commend you sir, for your actions to help.
NO guns shots in SE Georgia/ NE Florida would be nice.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like last year I'll be sitting in my ambulance responding to calls. Here's hoping to an uneventful night but one can never really tell with the holidays. Either way I'll be making double time holiday pay.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Gritting my teeth and concentrating on breathing techniques as the neighbors blow up their places with fireworks.


So many idiots out there... fireworks is exactly how many house fires begin, it always lands on the roof lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as all us graduates of Arson 101 who managed to stay awake for two weeks knows...most house fires are caused by friction. That is when the mortgage and the insurance policy starts rubbing on each other..and the whole place goes up in flames. Firemen most especially volunteer firemen..aka pyromaniacs..should always be considered in the pool of alleged suspected perps. Never heard of one going up cause of fireworks landing on the roof..but it sounds sorta plausible. Thanks for the input on that. Now the old Fire Marshall at Wichita Falls back in the good old days always come on the radio around the 4th of July warning folks to not pop firecrackers in the in the bath tub. We all thought he was crazy. His name was Fire Martial Van Pelt. That sounds sorta like Holland or something huh.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's the current plan.
Leaves are off trees, so nosy neighbor on hill can see my gun range. (Can not STAND the woman or her son.)
Two steel body silhouettes on the range, suspended by chains.
My wife and I in the brush pile. Range, approximately 75 metres.
Midnight comes, and neighbor's son steps out on the porch to fire his 38 into the air...
When, all of a sudden....

The weapon lights illuminate the steel bodies, and 60 rounds of 5.56 tracer begin to impact steel...
Bolts lock back....lights go off...and we slip back through the darkness into the basement, concealed by the brush....
Hee Hee, hoo hoo...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome Coastie ..... now that's a New Years Eve celebration!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Probably blow some stuff up at RubberDucks house then get loaded, sleep and then go home on the 1rst.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Working at the hospital , hoping that there are no idiots.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Inor said:


> That's kind of how I feel about Tuesday. I never could get the hang of Tuesday.


Mondays always seemed the days where sick leave might get expended..for those with a real job anyway.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I generally stay up to see the new year come in, but I'll be working on the first, so I'll probably be asleep when 2017 comes in.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Dealing with the "fun" fallout of other people who didn't have to work on new years eve. I think I worked every major holiday this year, 2016 sucked!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 33697
> 
> 
> How will you be ringing in the new year?
> ...


I for one will be celebrating the glorious dawn from this nightmare by ending up with only my underwear and one sock on, near death from vodka intake face-down in the beet patch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

2016 just had to kick me in the teeth one more time. A friend of the family died suddenly at 49 years old. A mother of 3 and a new Grandmother. Undiagnosed diabetes. I'll be working the streets Saturday night then getting up early for a funeral. Just go away 2016.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, @csi-tech


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It was Johnny (Midtnfamilyguy here on the board) he died at 53 and now Patty at 49. It sure puts things in perspective. My kid made me promise to get a colonoscopy (ugh) and have the heart checked out before I retire. Thanks TG.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Condolences to all who knew them. We must trust that everything happens as it should.

"The snowflakes fall, each in their proper place."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My prayers given for the family ... and you also csi.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll be celebrating with about 300 other folks at quiet alcohol free event. Ok so I work in a prison. The ball will still drop. Ya'll have a very happy and safe new year


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am going to go out hit a few clubs have a few drinks along with a nice steak dinner and WHAT, oh - wife says we are staying home, drinking ice tea and having lasagna


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am going to go out hit a few clubs have a few drinks along with a nice steak dinner and WHAT, oh - wife says we are staying home, drinking ice tea and having lasagna


That sounds like a GREAT New Year!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I will bei going to a very exclusive party at a friends. 
It starts at 5:00 pm and ends at 8:00. Us old timers need our sleep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I dun told ya tomorrow staying home and nothing .... but tonight gonna watch Ronda Rousy kick some Amanda Nunez booty!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonder why they dont allow them rip off each others clothes? Real lady fights always include that step seems like.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Wonder why they dont allow them rip off each others clothes? Real lady fights always include that step seems like.


Reminds me of my HS football playing days ... us slow white boys wore "tear away" jerseys so when the real players caught up with us, we still had a chance to slip out of a tackle.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's date rape night, of course I'm working...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ... but tonight gonna watch Ronda Rousy kick some Amanda Nunez booty!


That didn't work out for you or Ronda. But it did keep you occupied for 48 seconds. :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> That didn't work out for you or Ronda. But it did keep you occupied for 48 seconds. :vs_lol:


Yea, she owes me 59 bucks too ... geez, the long wait thru the prelims for the 11 PM fight and a 48 second fight translate into an expensive evening ... for her and I.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going over to a friend's house for an hour or so this afternoon. She's having a little party for her daughter whose been in the stationed away from home for like around a year and a half. Then we'll have a nice dinner at home. Hubs bought crab legs. Tomorrow I'm cooking a 5 rib roast beef that my crazy brother-in-law brought over and left in the fridge. It cost him an arm and a leg. So, needless to say we'll be eating very well here at the start of the year.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

They always screw around with the gym hours on holidays, so I just went to bed early last night and got up late. It just felt good not to be governed by a clock. I think I will continue the experience and do absolutely nothing today.

We have one of those "tower heaters" in our bedroom, and I just got a new Nook. I also got a new knife. I intend to be totally self absorbed today. I'll find a new book, get warm and read, and if I get bored I'll get up and polish the knife.

Why should I let the world spoil my bliss? The gym will still be there tomorrow--opening late...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ...We have one of those "tower heaters" in our bedroom, and I just got a new Nook. ..


No reason to brag, there are probably a number of knuckleheads here on the forum that haven't gotten some new Nook in a long time. @Sasquatch comes to mind...:vs_worry:


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

At one time my wife and I would go to a party ------ now we babysit the grandchildren. I am Mr. Excitement!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No reason to brag, there are probably a number of knuckleheads here on the forum that haven't gotten some new Nook in a long time. @Sasquatch comes to mind...:vs_worry:


My palms are hairy, does that count?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I am presently cooking a pot roast with onions, potatoes, carrots, celery in a cast iron Dutch Oven on coals from my campfire in my backyard.

Should be ready around 5-ish.

Will enjoy some hearty burgundy with that...maybe a vodka martini beforehand (no maybe about it) and a few to bring in the MAGA year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will be looking over some rides to make in spring. Pay a visits to the bike room. Only 1 grand child with us now but 2 will be here tonight. New years is quiet out here anyway. I am more interested in Jan 20the this time around.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big fire in the fireplace, slight drizzle of rain and 50 degrees, me and Mrs Slippy have been hanging out all day watching football and doing what we do. 30 minutes on the elliptical for me, 1 hour on the Stairmaster for Mrs S and we are good to go. Twice baked potatoes, bacon bits, cheese and sour cream, and a ribeye for supper. Cracked open a bottle of Chianti and about ready to put in a movie.

Gate is locked, no lights in sight, plenty of firewood, and Happy New Year.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Really nice day today. We'll just be spending the evening here. But we get to start the New Year with a change. I just got this from the National Weather Service. Ah well, welcome to Texas.



> Threats/Hazardous Weather Types
> 
> The threats/hazardous weather types are (in order of likelihood):
> 
> ...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Back in the hotel room (currently in Nashville) with the kids, sending out my hubby to enjoy downtown new years' festivities on his own. I'll be watching it all on TV and chatting here, on PF


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Explosions have begun. I hate this crap. Got to move to the country.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Explosions have begun. I hate this crap. Got to move to the country.


Fireworks? I hate these things.. so many dogs get lost due to fireworks... not to mention inevitable house fires


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Explosions have begun. I hate this crap. Got to move to the country.


 Quiet out here. Dog barks now an then at something he hears but we do not. Went out a bit ago and locked up the chickens. Strong wind makes it feel a lot colder than it is 22 degrees. Only one of the grandchildren here. We will stay up late with him then sleep in. He is staying the night. I had until 2017 to get the ceiling in kitchen and dinning room painted. Just finished it, all the clean up is done everything back where it belongs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Quiet out here. Dog barks now an then at something he hears but we do not. Went out a bit ago and locked up the chickens. Strong wind makes it feel a lot colder than it is 22 degrees. Only one of the grandchildren here. We will stay up late with him then sleep in. He is staying the night. I had until 2017 to get the ceiling in kitchen and dinning room painted. Just finished it, all the clean up is done everything back where it belongs.


Good for you, Top!

I look forward to my son getting married. Looking forward to grand kids. I hope your new year is great.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Option one is dead asleep by 10:00pm
> 
> Option two is 1/4 bottle of Makers Mark and dumping two magazines through the AR off the deck at midnight.
> 
> The decision is still pending.


Well after thinking about it. I am going with option one. Good night


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Really nice day today. We'll just be spending the evening here. But we get to start the New Year with a change. I just got this from the National Weather Service. Ah well, welcome to Texas.


Hope only the best to come to you and your families way!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hope only the best to come to you and your families way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Thank you! And to you and yours, all the best. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> Good for you, Top!
> 
> I look forward to my son getting married. Looking forward to grand kids. I hope your new year is great.


 Being a grandparent is the best job you can have.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kissed Shoots and walked in the door to work... Now I'm slummin it on here with you guys... At work.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Shots being fired all over downtown, domestics a plenty, packed bars and in spite of all that, no drunk drivers arrested and no alcohol related crashes. A good night in my book.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lights Out around 11 pm 12/31/16 at Slippy Lodge. 

Problem was we didn't turn them off, the power went out. We had a good fire in the fireplace and flashlights nearby so me and Mrs Slippy settled in and waited. After a few minutes, I suggested that I should have been paying attention to all the knuckleheads on the Prepper Forum who talk about EMPs and other such nonsense. Maybe BHOzo pissed off the Russians and they done nuked our asses?

Then we tried to remember what lights were on and went about switching them off in case the power came back on. Of course we missed a lamp in the bedroom and 4 am when the power came back on, so did the lamp next to the bed. 

I was kinda looking forward to TEOTWAWKI...lain:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Didnt even realized when it was midnight last night was up til 2am prepopulating all of my tax information and working on a case study for cloud storage solutions lol.

Hope everyone had a safe night and had fun, to those of you who were burning the midnight oil like I was - beer's on me

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still woke up at 0430. Dog and I have had a quiet morning. He got some bacon, I had my pot of coffee. From a warm house a cold winter morning is beautiful. Sun is coming up. Time to let the chickens out.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wound up hunting last night. Got a call from the head of livestock security that our perimeter had been breached. Intruder under the wire by egg production facility #1.
I immediately dispatched the security team to investigate, and gathered my tactical gear and headed out to provide overwatch. Ms. Suppressive Fire decided to remain in reserves because it was cold outside, and she had her flannel one piece anti-Intercourse body armor already donned.
Stalking into the night, my breath visible in the starlit night, my head of security took me to where the breach had occurred, and looked toward the upper pond bank, warning me with a guttural rumble from her throat that a threat was still imminent. 
Before I could react, she was on a hard run. The sounds of battle ensued in the darkness of the trees, and within seconds, the screams of the vanquished faded into the dark like the smoke from my chimney. 
My security returned, calmly walked to the mess hall and grabbed a few bites, checked on the egg production workers who had been roused from their peaceful slumber in their barracks, and returned to her station, patiently awaiting another assault she feared may come in the night.
When I tell you my head of security is a bitch, I mean she is a real bitch.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I slept right thru it, and on purpose too, my days of rabble rousing are done.:tango_face_smile: After 61 years, I have seen plenty of New Years, and not it is nappy time for me.


----------

